# MAC in Taiwan: Available Collections, Release Dates, Locations



## Risser (Aug 30, 2007)

*Last Update: Feb 6th, 2010*

Thanks oddinary's thread, I intend reporting more infomarion about MAC in Taiwan.

*Now Available*
Lillyland
All Ages, All Races, All Sexes
Lightful
In the Studio


*Coming Soon*
2/25 - Too Fabulous, Tabloid Beauty


*Price List*
NTD35 = US$1, NTD = New Taiwan Dollar (find more info on wikipedia)
You can find currency exchange rates from Bank of Taiwan or xrates.

Lipglass / Lipstick - NTD580 
Eyeshadow - NTD520 
Mineralize Eye Shadow - NTD650
Eyeliner Pencil - NT550
Liquidlast Liner - NTD650
Glitter Liner - NTD600
Pigment - NTD750 
Eye Quad - NTD1450
Paint Pot - NTD600
Fluidline - NTD600
Mascara - NTD550
Eye Brows - NTD550
Blush - NTD680
Beauty Powder - NTD800
MSF - NTD900
Liquid Foundation / Studio Stick - NTD1100
Prep+Prime Skin Enhancer - NTD900


*Find MAC Stores & Counters*

Taipei (inc. Metro Guide)
Shin Kong Mitsukoshi A8​
1F, No.12, Sung Gau Road
Taipei 
+886 2 8780 8607

Shin Kong Mitsukoshi A4
1F, No.19, Sung Gau Road
Taipei 
+886 2 2723 7109

Nearby Metro & Map - Taipei City Hall Station






MAC Store
28 Chung Shan North Road, Section 2
Taipei 
+886 2 2567 0059

Nearby Metro - Zhongshan Station​


----------



## oddinary (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, they have Chinese names for the collections? We don't even have that! Haha! Are they printed on the displayer?


----------



## Risser (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Wow, they have Chinese names for the collections? We don't even have that! Haha! Are they printed on the displayer?_

 
Yes. Most collections have their Trad. Chinese and Simp. Chinese.

**I don't understand 'displayer', please define it. Thanks


----------



## silverblackened (Sep 25, 2007)

"Displayer" is the plastic box-thing with holes in which all the products in a collection are well, displayed when the collection is launched! You know, the black base with the lipsticks/paint pots/eyeshadows/etc. on the counter or stand with the cardboard promo pic behind the products?

I personally love the Chinese names for the collections - who needs an awkward name like "Painterly"? LOL.


----------



## Risser (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Wow, they have Chinese names for the collections? We don't even have that! Haha! Are they printed on the displayer?_

 
No, but they are printed on promo cards.


----------



## 101mynxes (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Risser - A big thank you for keeping this thread updated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just moved to Hsinchu recently so this really helps me decide when I *must* make a trip to town to check out new collections




I'm so looking forward to N Color!


----------



## ShuGirl (May 22, 2008)

Just an update to this post, Naughty Nauticals is now out and Neo Scifi is soon to be out.


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info. I'm going to Taipei next month, and it's so nice to know that MAC Store in Taipei carried a lot of new collections!


----------



## evz88 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was just wondering, how much is the *#187 brush* and *fix+* in Taiwan? I live in New Zealand where MAC is crazy expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be going to Taiwan soon for a holiday so just wondering how the prices would compare to NZ. Thanks!


----------



## ShuGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evz88* 

 
_I was just wondering, how much is the *#187 brush* and *fix+* in Taiwan? I live in New Zealand where MAC is crazy expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be going to Taiwan soon for a holiday so just wondering how the prices would compare to NZ. Thanks!_

 
I'm not sure about Fix+ but 187 IIRC is 1800 NTD. HTH!


----------



## eclectic.satire (Jan 24, 2009)

hi there,

does anyone know what's the latest update for MAC in Taiwan? My Boyfriend is back there for CNY and I am thinking of asking him to get some stuff for me. TIA!


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm flying to Taipei on thursday... Does B2M exist in Taiwan? Because Austria doesn't have back 2 MAC X_X so I'm taking my empties back if it works lol


----------

